# Neil Young, Daniel Lanois - Dundas, ON



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Saturday, August 31
Christie Lake Conservation Area
1002 Highway 5 West
Dundas, ON

Greenbelt Harvest Picnic

Neil Young & Crazy Horse
Emmylou Harris
Daniel Lanois with Brian Blade

View attachment 3212


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

This one is a must do for all us Ontario folkies, Daniel puts on a GREAT event, having Neil there this year is just outstanding!!!

Some of the 2011 concert here...
http://music.cbc.ca/#/concerts/Dani...is-live-at-the-2011-Harvest-Picnic-2011-08-27

DW


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Ticket info...

http://www.harvestpicnic.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=177


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://www.ticketmaster.ca/2013-gre...istid=1736632&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=766

$149 each. Kids 10 and under free. Site says there will be discounted tickets for kids 11 - 15. $10 for parking. On sale this Saturday at 10.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

One (of the few) reason I miss living in Toronto... 

Maybe a good reason to visit.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, I would love to see Neil again, but that is way out of my price range.


----------

